# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث "يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين ويا ذا القوة المتين ويا راحم المساكين ويا

## ابو نسيبة

بسم الله

من فضلكم أريد معرفة صحة هذا الحديث :

رقم الحديث: 809
- (حديث مرفوع) أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحِيمِ ، بِقِرَاءَتِي عَلَيْهِ ، قَالَ : أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ حَيَّانَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَمْرِيٍّ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ ، عَنْ عَبْدَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي لُبَابَةَ ، عَنْ سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفْلَةَ ، قَالَ : أَصَابَتْ عَلِيًّا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ خَصَاصَةٌ ، فَقَالَ لِفَاطِمَةَ عَلَيْهَا السَّلَامُ لَوْ أَتَيْتِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَسَأَلْتِهِ ، فَأَتَتْهُ ، قَالَ : وَكَانَ عِنْدَ أُمِّ أَيْمَنَ فَأَتَتْهُ فَدَقَّتِ الْبَابَ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأُمِّ أَيْمَنَ : " إِنَّ هَذَا لَدَقُّ فَاطِمَةَ ، وَلَقَدْ أَتَتْنَا فِي سَاعَةٍ مَا عَوَّدَتْنَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَنَا فِي مِثْلِهَا ، قُومِي فَافْتَحِي لَهَا الْبَابَ " ، فَفَتَحَتِ الْبَابَ ، فَقَالَ : " يَا فَاطِمَةُ ، لَقَدْ أَتَيْتِنَا فِي سَاعَةٍ مَا عَوَّدْتِنَا أَنْ تَأْتِينَا فِي مِثْلِهَا ؟ " ، فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، هَذِهِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ طَعَامُهَا التَّهْلِيلُ وَالتَّسْبِيحُ وَالْحَمْدُ فَمَا طَعَامُنَا ؟ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَالَّذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالْحَقِّ نَبِيًّا مَا اقْتَبَسَ فِي آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ نَارٌ مُنْذُ ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا ، وَلَقَدْ أَتَيْنَا أَعْنُزًا فَإِنْ شِئْتِ أَمَرْنَا لَكِ بِخَمْسَةِ أَعْنُزٍ ، وَإِنْ شِئْتِ عَلَّمْتُكِ كَلِمَاتٍ عَلَّمَنِيهِنَّ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ آنِفًا " ، فَقَالَتْ : عَلِّمْنِي كَلِمَاتٍ عَلَّمَكَهُنَّ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، قَالَ : " قُولِي :

يَا أَوَّلَ الْأَوَّلِينَ ، وَيَا آخِرَ الْآخِرِينَ ، وَيَا ذَا الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينَ ، وَيَا رَاحِمَ الْمَسَاكِينَ ، وَيَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ "

، فَفَعَلْتُ ، قَالَ : فَانْصَرَفَتْ حَتَّى دَخَلَتْ عَلَى عَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، فَقَالَ : مَا وَرَاءَكِ ؟ قَالَتْ : ذَهَبْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا وَأَتَيْتُكَ بِالْآخِرَةِ ، فَقَالَ : خَيْرٌ أَيَّامُكِ خَيْرٌ أَيَّامُكِ .

----------


## محمود الجيزي

قال الذهبي في معجمه الكبير (2/ 258): "هذا حديث مع غرابته مرسل، وقيل: بل لسويد صحبة، وهو أنصاري، تفرد بهذا الحديث إسماعيل بن عمر البجلي، وليس هو بمعتمد ضعفه ابن عدي".

----------


## ابو نسيبة

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا 
اجتمعت فيه ثلاثة : الغرابة ورجحان الارسال وضعف احد الرواة .

لست أفقه في علم الحديث لكن من المعلومات العامة أفهم من ذلك أنه ضعيف

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

هذا الحديث ، أخرجه الطبراني في" الدعاء" (1/319) ، والشجري في "الأمالي الخميسية" (1/325) . ومن طريق الطبراني :أبو الفرج الثقفي في "فوائده" (مخطوط).
وقد ضعف إسماعيل بن عمرو البجلي هذا ؛ العقيلي فقال:"في حديثه مناكير ، ويحيل على ما لا يحتمل" .وقال ابن أبي حاتمٍ : "سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : "ضعيفُ الحديث" .وقال ابن حبان :"يغرب كثيراً" . وقال ابن عدي _بعد أن ذكر له جملة من الآحاديث_:"وهذه الأحاديث التي أمليتها مع سائر رواياته التي لم أذكرها ، عامتها مما لا يتابع إسماعيل أحد عليها ، وهو ضعيف  ،وله عن مسعر غير حديث منكر، لا يتابع عليه " . وقال الدار قطني :"ضعيف" . وقال أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد :"ضعيف ذاهب"
في "الضعفاء الكبير" (1/86)، "الجرح والتعديل" (2/190) ، ,"الثقات"(8/100)لابن حبان ، و"الكامل" (1/525) لابن عدي .,"الضعفاء والمتروكين" (1/256) للدار قطني ، و"تاريخ بغداد" (1/62) ، و"تاريخ الإسلام" (5/536) .

----------


## ابو نسيبة

أحسن الله أليكم أخي أبا عاصم . اجابة كافية وافية بالنسبة لي .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

